# need recipe for MOIST yellow cake



## rzn (Mar 16, 2006)

anyone have a recipe for a moist yellow cake? All the ones I have tried are dry coarse & just not very good. I'd like something that comes up w/ a nice moist crumb like the the chocolate & white cakes I can make & I'm not sure why the yellows go bad...


----------



## cherry121 (May 25, 2008)

For the frosting: 1/2 cup (1 stick) butter 1 cup packed dark brown sugar 1/3 cup heavy cream, or more if needed 1 (16-ounce) box confectioners' sugar 1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 1 cup chopped nuts, optionalIron Chef Bobby Flay's cake recipe:

1 cup (2 sticks) butter, at room temperature 
2 cups granulated sugar 
4 eggs 
3 cups sifted self-rising flour 
1 cup milk 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extractHeat your oven to 350 degrees F. Grease and flour 3 (9-inch) cake pans. Using an electric mixer, cream butter until fluffy. Add granulated sugar and continue to cream well for 6 to 8 minutes. Add eggs 1 at a time, beating well after each addition. Add flour and milk alternately to creamed mixture, beginning and ending with flour. Add vanilla and continue to beat until just mixed. Divide batter equally among prepared pans. Level batter in each pan by holding pan 3 or 4-inches above counter dropping it flat onto counter. Do this several times to release air bubbles and assure you of a more level cake. Bake for 25 minutes or until golden brown.


----------



## rzn (Mar 16, 2006)

thank you for the reply, so this is nice & moist w/ a fine crumb? 

Like I posted everything I have tried is so dry & coarse unless I'm doing a pound cake. Plus you have to separate eggs & fold in the whites. This is nice & simple too. I appreciate the info.


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

Cherry's recipe is a good one. If you don't have self rising flour, use regular bleached flour + 1 TBS baking powder. :talk:


----------



## rzn (Mar 16, 2006)

thanks. I have some self-rising, but it's ancient. Don't know that it would still be good. Should really pitch it.

Was going to ask, & forgot in the the earlier post what a substitute would be for it. Her recipe called for 3C flour. So would 1t baking powder to 1C flour be the standard subtitution to make "self rising" flour?

I am also at altitude, so I should probably cut it back a bit. (never have used the self rising stuff in cakes, just a couple of biscuit recipes-or maybe it was a scone, it's been so long I can't remember bought it for something specific that I didn't like all that well)


----------

